# Flying after miscarriage?



## emz1987

Does any1 know if it is safe to fly after a miscarriage? I was told today I may not be able to fly on thursday as I have had a miscarriage but doctor did not go into any detail to why I wouldn't be allowed to fly?

I have tried to look on the internet but can not really find much on it?


----------



## bananas2

Hi, BK in april I found out I was pregnant on the monday an told on the friday I was m/c and then flew 13 hours on the sunday. The midwife didn't tell me flying would be a problem just to go to hospital if the bledding got very heavy or extreamly painful! 

Hope that helps!

Sorry for ur loss!!


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

It looks like I'm on my way to a miscarriage with a blighted ovum. I'm getting a confirmation scan next Friday but am planning on flying about 4 days later. Personally, I think the trip would serve as a good distraction. I guess it depends on how heavy your bleeding is and where you're going. I'm staying in the country so I know what to expect from the health care if something happens. Maybe bring some painkillers and lots of thick pads.


----------



## emz1987

Thanks for your replies. I thought it would be ok to fly as I think most of the bleeding would have stopped by then and hopefully be over with. 

My GP told me not to fly if I am still bleeding because of the risk of complications and internal bleeding. 

A holiday is just what we both need to be honest so I think I will go. I guess theres always hospitals there if anything does happen but i pretty positive everything will be fine and I will be over the worse before I go.


----------

